# Any bodybuilders out there with anxiety?



## Umyaya (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone serious into working out where they ran into issues with anxiety with the strict eating diet or having trouble adding supplements into your lifestyle that won't interfear with the anxiety?


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes...I am supposed to eat most of my calories in the morning but I always feel sick in the morning so I eat at night, when I'm supposed to eat the least calories...
I don't take supplements. I heard they're a waist of money. IDK what do you think??? Are supplements a waist of money???


----------



## Umyaya (Feb 17, 2012)

They are a waste If you don't have a good nutritional base and workout experience. But if your doing everything right, supplements can go along ways. Yeah its just frustrating since my anxiety is triggered by stomach problems which causes me to puke...I'm worriedbecause I'm trying to bulk up ill be missing my meals every 2 - 3 hours. I'm also to the point where I want to test my genetic potential and feel some of the supplements I am planning on taking are pretty top of the line.


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

Umyaya said:


> Anyone serious into working out where they ran into issues with anxiety with the strict eating diet or having trouble adding supplements into your lifestyle that won't interfear with the anxiety?


Yes I am into serious body building and I do take 50g~ DMAA (don't take too much of this stuff and it is definitely not made for cardio) + Caffeine + Piracetam + Kre alk Creatine. You want to stay away from mono - at least I stay away from it because of the bad digestion probs it gives me. It does not interfere with anything as far as I am concerned. By the way I am straight carnivore when it comes to the protein just a heads up - that means I don't use whey or shakes.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

ryobi said:


> I don't take supplements. I heard they're a waist of money. IDK what do you think??? Are supplements a waist of money???


Yes, they are. Except for protein supplements. I find it way too time consuming to get the amount of protein I need from just solid food. I'd be eating non-stop all day. So I supplement protein and so do most others for the same reason.


----------



## Umyaya (Feb 17, 2012)

Have you guys experienced any problems with gains or weight gain/lifting when on medication such as SSRI's example; I am on paxil.... I feel it's hard for me to lose that extra fat around certain areas.


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

Laith said:


> Yes, they are. Except for protein supplements. I find it way too time consuming to get the amount of protein I need from just solid food. I'd be eating non-stop all day. So I supplement protein and so do most others for the same reason.


You are right about the protein supplements. Just make sure you don't get any vegan protein supplement because they will increase estrogen levels higher than any other protein form.

Btw, it's not too hard to drop 3 lbs of white chicken into a boiling pot and letting it cook for a couple mins. Last me a day or two for 30mins of boiling. I do have to note that a few protein supplements are actually instant protein build compared to meats. This is just some though.

What protein supplement are you currently taking anyways Laith? Sorry if this seems like I'm jacking the thread OP.


----------



## molefacedmofo (Jan 16, 2012)

About supplements being worthless - most of the anti-supplement sentiment that's going around lately is based on studies that pertain to multivitamins, which contain small RDA amounts of certain vitamins and minerals.

On PubMed, you can find countless studies that back up the efficacy of specific nutrients. Stuff proven to reduce inflammation, produce effects on mood, protect against carcinogens, etc. NAC, for example, is given in emergency rooms to directly counteract Tylenol poisoning. Not worthless, not a placebo.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

molefacedmofo said:


> About supplements being worthless - most of the anti-supplement sentiment that's going around lately is based on studies that pertain to multivitamins, which contain small RDA amounts of certain vitamins and minerals.
> 
> On PubMed, you can find countless studies that back up the efficacy of specific nutrients. Stuff proven to reduce inflammation, produce effects on mood, protect against carcinogens, etc. NAC, for example, is given in emergency rooms to directly counteract Tylenol poisoning. Not worthless, not a placebo.


Good post.
Instead of just believing what retarded, jacked 'bros' at the gym tell you, actually take the time to think critically and do some proper research.
I know many people pissing their money away on supplements that have been proven to be worthless for bodybuilding/strength athletes because "Ohh, this really jacked guy at the gym said it was good".


----------



## Banco (Jan 10, 2011)

i am currently one month into serious body lifting. I finally told myself that i had enough waiting to do the things i always wanted to do, as i have been picked on and teased about my skinny frame when i was in high school. i never had any problem with insomnia but now these days its on and off and its been affecting my gains a little. Important thing though i realized is, turning off the computer and dimming down the lights 2-3 hours before bedtime helps a lot. Also a sleeping mask and white noise generated from a fan helps a lot.


----------

